# Your horse might be here!!



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

if you look back to another thread of mine you'll see that i am doing free photo edits... but the catch is, it's just random horses i'm doing. I'm going to choose random HF horses and edit them, check back here every now and then to see if your horse is one of the chosen ones


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok my first one is done.... SPASTIC DOVE!!!!!

i have chosen to do spastic doves horse cricket.
something a little different, cricket has turned into a dolphin 



keep looking to see who's next


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Thats cool but freaky lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

You do not have my permission to use or alter any picture of my horse.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Does Dove know you did this Marlea?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MW, I think it's sweet you're offering free edits, but please check with the person first to make sure you have permission to alter the photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Agreed. Some people may not like you to alter photos. I have no problem if it is a background or a horn or wings or somthing. Just please, don't chop Tess in half and make her a dog or anything please


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Well in her defense... Once a photo is posted online- Its up for grabs. If you do not wish to have your horses claimed/pictures stolen/ drawn or edited. I would pull them down now. 

Yes you own the copyright to the photo but without proper registration you won't have as much legal protection. I have witnessed countless members from different sites have had horses claimed and the owner is SOL.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Protect Digital Photos - Images, Copyright and the Web - Protect Digital Photos


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I said she can use mine, I have no problem with it. I just don't want a tail/other animals rear end added. I know that she may do it without me knowing but oh well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lacy, that is very untrue. They are not up for grabs for anyone to use just because they're on the internet.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I never said it was _legal_. Just stated that anyone could grab them and it would be a pain in the butt to take legal action to claim them back.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

*What is Fair Use?*

Fair use is the most significant limitation on the copyright holder's exclusive rights. Deciding whether the use of a work is fair IS NOT a science. There are no set guidelines that are universally accepted. Instead, the individual who wants to use a copyrighted work must weigh four factors:
The purpose and character of the use:

Is the new work merely a copy of the original? If it is simply a copy, it is not as likely to be considered fair use.
Does the new work offer something above and beyond the original? Does it transform the original work in some way? If the work is altered significantly, used for another purpose, appeals to a different audience, it more likely to be considered fair use. 
Is the use of the copyrighted work for nonprofit or educational purposes? The use of copyrighted works for nonprofit or educational purposes is more likely to be considered fair use.
The nature of the copyrighted work:

Is the copyrighted work a published or unpublished works? Unpublished works are less likely to be considered fair use.
Is the copyrighted work out of print? If it is, it is more likely to be considered fair use.
Is the work factual or artistic? The more a work tends toward artistic expression, the less likely it will be considered fair use.
The amount and substantiality of the portion used:

The more you use, the less likely it will be considered fair use.
Does the amount you use exceed a reasonable expectation? If it approaches 50 percent of the entire work, it is likely to be considered an unfair use of the copyrighted work.
Is the particular portion used likely to adversely affect the author's economic gain? If you use the "heart" or "essence" of a work, it is less likely your use will be considered fair.
The effect of use on the potential market for the copyrighted work:

The more the new work differs from the original, the less likely it will be considered an infringement. 
Does the work appeal to the same audience as the original? If the answer is yes, it will likely be considered an infringement.
Does the new work contain anything original? If it does, it is more likely the use of the copyrighted material will be seen as fair use. 
_Or we could just pick on a kid who's trying to have some fun and do something nice for people._


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

lacyloo said:


> Well in her defense... Once a photo is posted online- Its up for grabs. .



Not true. I happen to offer him for business and the pictures taken were PAID for, for commercial use...not just for anyone to grab.

I was being polite by informing her that my permission was not given...to her or anyone.


----------



## Jinba Ittai (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow. Wet blankets, much? It's not like she was changing the horse's color and claiming it as her own. She turned it into a DOLPHIN. Clearly something for fun and jokes.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

lacyloo said:


> Well in her defense... Once a photo is posted online- Its up for grabs. .





Jinba ittai said:


> Wow. Wet blankets, much? It's not like she was changing the horse's color and claiming it as her own. She turned it into a DOLPHIN. Clearly something for fun and jokes.






I do not feel a horse being presented chopped up is " fair Use" at all.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

*PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT- *We need a full time edit button...

I thought my post was clear and didn't intend for people to assume I was saying it was_ legal_.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Then call it "satire"--still pretty dang hard to get a lawsuit out of. :roll:


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I love being quoted, it makes me feel important :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lacyloo said:


> I love being quoted, it makes me feel important :rofl: :thumbsup:



What like this??


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> What like this??


 Oh heck yes :clap:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Gosh.....so many opinions.

Marlea, why not start a thread saying "Taking photo edit requests" to stop things like this happening.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the horse part and background.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rather than attacking someone for doing something with good intentions in mind, please use the report post feature so that the HF team can deal with any potential issues. I don't know what the rule is on manipulating folks horses but I see no malicious intent from the OP.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

PintoTess said:


> Marlea, why not start a thread saying "Taking photo edit requests" to stop things like this happening.


VERY good suggestion! And while I think that was indeed funny and nicely done, I agree with Spyder, JDI, and other people here. Frankly I wouldn't be very happy my horse would be picked for jokes and fun without my permission (plus some of us (although not me) put up the professional pics here). 

With that being said I feel it's the best to close this thread. Marlea, please go with Pinto's suggestion and open new thread with the requests. I know lots of people on forum look to see other people drawing (or changing) their horses, so I'm sure you'll get enough requests (even with new pics).


----------

